# Solved: Connected to internet but pages won't load - HP Laptop



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I am having trouble with the internet on my HP laptop.. I am positive it is connected to the internet, yet pages won't load.. when I troubleshoot it says no problems detected. Ideas?

Things I've tried (none worked)
-Used IE, Chrome, and Firefox
-Reset internet options
-Made sure i wasnt working offline
-Went into LAN settings and made sure it auto detected proxy servers
-Did Winsock fix in command prompt
-Used different accounts on the laptop

Help? Ideas? Appreciate it


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

In the search bar type *devmgmt.msc* and hit Enter.

Click the + next to the pane *Network Adapters* so it expands, showing all installed hardware.

Take a screenshot of this window and attach the file in your next post.

_[I prefer screenshots, but if this is impossible or would require a tremendous amount of time and effort for some reason, an exact report of the mentioned entries would suffice. Include any ! X or ?'s next to the entries.]_

_*To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.*_


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

That was difficult seeing as I dont have internet on the computer I had to take the screenshot on. Hope you can help me, really appreciate it.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What's the make and model of the problem PC?

Also, on the problem PC, do the following:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the above doesn't get you working please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

Did all 3, restarted, still not working =/..


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

terrynet let me try that ill get back to you


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

i cant paste the results here as i can not access the internet, i can take a sceenshot though, just a minute


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have an apparently good IP configuration, so let's try these tests. Do them in a Command window like the ipconfig /all.

*ping 10.0.0.4* (or whatever your current IPv4 address is)

*ping 10.0.0.1

ping 8.8.8.8

ping yahoo.com*

If you don't mind me asking, how are you copying a picture but can't copy a text file?


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry had to go somewhere, and I cant do either directly from the problem computer, im taking a snapshot then putting it onto a flash drive and then uploading it from another computer (this one). Anyway here are the resuslts from those pings


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have internet access and DNS is working.

Could be a mis-configured or corrupted non-Windows firewall or security suite. If you have one, which is it?

Control Panel - Internet Options - Connections tab - LAN settings - none of the three choices on that page should be selected.


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

I have firewall, but I've turned it off and still nothing.. Also , firefox stopped working first, then a few weeks later, IE and Chrome stopped working if that means anything.. Someone said I need to update them maybe? But idk how without being able to access the internet. I had "Automatically detect settings" checked.. Unchecked it but that als didnt work haha.. If you have any other ideas let me know, if not thanks for trying =/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall the firewall and run the Removal Tool if one is provided.


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

So the computer is installing updates. This requires internet right? This is the first internet-related function that has worked since the problem started.


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I will try uninstalling the firewall.


----------



## danalmasi (Jun 9, 2011)

WOW, Internet explorer upatedd, now all is working well. That was my LAST guess.. Thanks for the help I will definitely come back here for tech support


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad you found your answer. :up:

If you're satisfied, please just mark this thread as solved by clicking the "Mark Solved" button in the top-left corner of the thread.


----------

